# Shall i stay or shall i go?



## MichelleP (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi all
My husband has recently been made redundant due to the recent recession in the UK. I have visited Dubai on numerous occasions and fell in love with it. We are now contemplating moving to Dubai but don't know where to start? i.e. Applying for jobs, interviewing etc for jobs in Dubai whilst still living in the UK.
I am a sales manager and my husband is a Marketing executive with a degree so we would both be looking for these kind of jobs or similar.
Also how does it work with Visa's, i have read that your company usually sponsers you for this?
Any advise would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks all.


----------



## webjunky (Feb 11, 2009)

interesting time to ask that question - dubai is in no better shape than the US and the UK. currently employment hiring is at a freeze so you may want to think about your decision carefully. that said, good talent is appreciate anywhere in any time...it is worth a shot. just make sure you understand what living in dubai will be like. visit a comprehensive website that answers your questions. good luck


----------



## MichelleP (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, wasn't aware that Dubai was going through the same as the UK.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

MichelleP said:


> Thanks for the advice, wasn't aware that Dubai was going through the same as the UK.


The current crisis is global, not just applicable to the UK. I would stay where you are until the situation improves (which is predicted to pick up by the end of 2009, however, thats speculation) unless you have a good offer of employment.

Dubai is a great place to be BUT only if you're in secure employment.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

your company would get your visa sorted.
there are still jobs here, but as said above, if you find a SECURE job before you come, then its worth it. There are well over 10 agencies here that you can upload your CV to and speak too.
With your careers, I would of thought you should still find something here, my view...


----------



## garcia123 (Jan 17, 2009)

MichelleP said:


> Hi all
> My husband has recently been made redundant due to the recent recession in the UK. I have visited Dubai on numerous occasions and fell in love with it. We are now contemplating moving to Dubai but don't know where to start? i.e. Applying for jobs, interviewing etc for jobs in Dubai whilst still living in the UK.
> I am a sales manager and my husband is a Marketing executive with a degree so we would both be looking for these kind of jobs or similar.
> Also how does it work with Visa's, i have read that your company usually sponsers you for this?
> ...


I suggest you stay put unless there's absolutely no way you can stay in the UK. Dubai has been hit hard on all fronts - it was a huge bubble (and its not just the property) and it will take time to recover, if at all. Given the visa restrictions (you need to leave within a month if you lose your job), people are fleeing Dubai. And there's more layoffs expected in many sectors like retail. No sector is immune...it started from real estate and financial services but its widespread now. I was also made redundant and when I least expected it. Without any regional experience, its very tough to crack the market. So all in all, I suggest you stay where you are. In case you do decide to move, make sure you negotiate some sort of protection in your contract - like a minimum notice period, relocation reimbursement if you are laid off etc. etc.


----------



## MichelleP (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for all your help and advise, its greatly appreciated. Made me think and look at the bigger picture now. Still eager to go but within the current climate not sure if its worth taking such a big risk. we have preoperty in the UK so do have something to come back still eager to go. Thanks for the advise on the de- employment protection if we did find a suitable company but then got made redundant.
Thanks again guys...


----------



## MichelleP (Feb 11, 2009)

Steveboy1980 said that there are 10 agencies that you can upload your cv to, the ones i have searched on google states that they require payment. Is this correct? I have found 1 agency that does not require payment so far. Also does anyone know of any employment agencies in the UK that have jobs in advertised in Dubai?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I didnt come across any you pay for, cant remember names though and not allowed to post them on here i dont think...


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

MichelleP said:


> Steveboy1980 said that there are 10 agencies that you can upload your cv to, the ones i have searched on google states that they require payment. Is this correct? I have found 1 agency that does not require payment so far. Also does anyone know of any employment agencies in the UK that have jobs in advertised in Dubai?


dont pay any one recurters pay and if they ask for money tell them you pay when you get a job see what the reply is then


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Jobs in Dubai, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Kuwait | Search Job | Bayt.com

http://www.gulftalent.com

Monster Gulf - Jobs in Dubai, IT Jobs, Sales Jobs

There's a couple for you


----------



## katieanddominic (Jan 10, 2009)

My name is Dominic and I move out to Dubai on the 26th February. I have a job with Pathway Resourcing in Dubai as a graduate trainee recruiter. I found my job with SRS consulting. I visited Dubai and even had my final interview in the Dubai office so show how keen I was. I made myself indispensible and now I will hopefully be living my dream. 

IT CANT BE WORST THAN THE UK, that said, Dubai here I come!!


----------

